# CbsPackageServicingFailure2



## alexiola (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, I get theis Problem Reporting today on my Windows 7 home premium Laptop Pavilion dv7

Windows Modules Installer
Problem: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Files that help describe the problem:
CbsPersist_20121225215339.cab
CBS.log
Sessions.xml
poqexec.log
pending.xml
setupapi.dev.log
View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Take a look at the last couple of Windows Updates and see if any involving net framework didn't install. If so try to download and or reinstall leaving plenty of time as the last Patch Tuesday was particularly slow.

P.S. Cross posting in multiple forums is considered poor etiquette. See: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I must agree with Corday in reference to multiple postings, CBS (component based servicing) updates usually reference security updates in this case you appear to be in a pending state (pending.xml).

Try first a system restore, if this fails run at an elevated cmd prompt :-

dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions (press enter)

Try the update again and disable the windows firewall for the update.


----------

